# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Während des Schreibens wird man einfach ausgeloggt und der Text ist weg!

## Carola-Elke

Hallo Administrator Holger!

Ich habe mich gerade sehr geärgert, als ich diesen Beitrag schrieb http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...?p=570#post570,
der eigentlich nicht zu lang sein dürfte, um mich automatisch mit einem Ausloggen beim Abschicken zu "bestrafen".

Das passierte mir schon öfter und es macht eine furchtbare Arbeit, die zudem zeitraubend ist, sich alles noch einmal aus den Fingern zu saugen. Meistens kommt dann ein Ergebnis heraus, das schlechter ist, als es das verloren gegangene Original war. Das ist besonders ärgerlich!

Warum wird man manchmal ausgeloggt, wenn man einen Text abschickt und könnte man diese technische Panne vielleicht beheben?

Danke für eine hilfreiche Antwort.

Viele Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## KlausUwe

Hallo Elke.

Das Gleiche passiert mir auch bei weniger Text.

Viele Gruesse
Uwe

----------


## Carola-Elke

Hallo lieber Klaus Uwe,

damit sind wir immerhin schon zwei Betroffene, die Grund haben, sich zu wundern.  :Blinzeln: 

Ich bin ja froh, hier als Frau nicht als einzige der Technik nicht mächtig verdächtigt zu werden. Somit liegt es am System, wie so manches, das bisweilen unangenehm ist.

Bin mal auf eine Lösung gespannt.

Gute Nacht und mache dir für heute keine Gedanken mehr!

Carola-Elke

----------


## shg-pca-husum

sondern die Zeitdauer, liebe Carola-Elke!

Momentan wird man nach einer bestimmten Zeit ausgeloggt und muß sich erst wieder einloggen. Mit den Pfeiltasten (zurück) des Browsers kommt man aber wieder zum Texteingabefeld mit Text. Ich jedenfalls mit Opera.

Das ganze Procedere ist jedoch bestimmt nicht in Holgers Sinn. Ich denke, daß er mit einer Verlängerung der vorgegebenen Zeit fürs Schreiben Abhilfe schaffen kann. Schließlich haben heutzutage viele Leute Flatrate (da spielt die Online-Zeit ja keine Rolle) und schreiben dann auch einfach online.

Viele Grüße
Dieter

----------


## Holger

Hallo und sorry,

ich habe gerade in der Systemkonfiguration nachgesehen: Der Timeout schlägt nach 900 Sekunden (=15 Minuten) zu. Dieser Wert sollte auf keinen Fall verlängert werden. Wenn jemand so lange passiv (ohne Klicks) sein muss, dann braucht er/sie einen Timer, der nach 14 Minuten daran erinnert, eine Beitragsvorschau durchzuführen, um dem System zu melden, dass der Autor noch beschäftigt ist.

Oder den langen Text in Word verfassen und dann copy & paste ...

Der Grund für den Timeout liegt nicht in der Onlinezeit, sondern darin, dass das http ein zustandsloses Protkoll ist. Das System muss z.B. irgendwann die Ressourcen, die es für die Sitzung mit einem Anwender bindet wieder für andere freigeben...

vgh

----------


## shg-pca-husum

Hallo Holger,

Timeout schlägt auch zu, obwohl man schreibt!

Wegen der "Antworten-Buttons" : Auch dieser Thread wird bei mit nur mit einem Button an Ende und am Anfang (in Linearansicht) angezeigt, die einzelnen Beiträge sind aneinandergehängt.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## testman

Hallo Dieter,

Ich antwote Dir am Ende dieses Threads aus meinem Testprofil in der Rolle eines Anwenders...
Habe keine Probleme mit den Buttons ... ?!

Gruß Holger

----------


## KlausUwe

Liebe Elke.

Nachdem die Administratoren ein Zeitlimit vorgeschrieben haben, gebe ich Dir einen Tip.

Du schreibst Deinen Text unter Word. Dann zwischendurch speicherst Du ihn ab. WennDu fertig bist, oeffnest Du im Forum das Beitragsfenster oder Antwortsfenster. Nun selektierst Du den Text von Word kopierst ihn in Dein geoeffnetes Forumsfenter.

Somit hast Du jede menge Zeit Deinen Text zu schreiben.

Alles verstanden??
Bis bald
Uwe
Ps. Ich habe sehr gut geschlafen/

----------


## Holger

> Oder den langen Text in Word verfassen und dann copy & paste ...


war so gemeint ...

vgh

----------


## shg-pca-husum

> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> Ich antwote Dir am Ende dieses Threads aus meinem Testprofil in der Rolle eines Anwenders...
> Habe keine Probleme mit den Buttons ... ?!
> 
> Gruß Holger


Hallo Holger,

da nimmst du "Direkt antworten"?

Gruß Dieter

----------


## shg-pca-husum

ok Holger,

mit "Direkt antworten" gehts.

Unter "Dierekt antworten verstand ich bisher "Mail-Antwort", deshalb habe ich es nie probiert. Habe nur immer das "antworten"-Schildchen mit dem grünen Häkchen genommen.

Wäre es nicht sinnvoll, den Button "Direkt antworten" (neben Zitieren rechts unten im Beitrag) genau so groß zu machen wie Zitieren und mit dem Titel "Antworten" auszustatten?

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Carola-Elke

Vielen Dank, Klaus Uwe und alle anderen, 
diese Methode, in Word zu schreiben und den Text danach zu kopieren, um ihn in den Forumeditor einzufügen, wollte ich eigentlich vermeiden. Sie war mir bekannt.

Einen schönen Sonntag noch und viele Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Carola-Elke (und alle),

es geht auch einfacher: Vor dem Klick auf den "Antworten"- (gleich Absenden-) Button mit Ctrl-A den gesamten Text markieren und mit Ctrl-C in den Zwischenspeicher übernehmen. Schlägt die 15-Minuten-Falle zu, neu einloggen, nochmal ein Antworten-Fenster für den betreffenden Beitrag öffnen und alles aus dem Zwischenspeicher per Ctrl-V wieder einfügen (es erfordert eine gewisse Selbstdisziplin, immer daran zu denken, und man sollte es sich deshalb zur Regel machen).
Die Tastenanschläge beim Schreiben der Antwort sind wohl ein lokales Geschehen und werden von der Software nicht registriert, so dass sie nicht erkennen kann, dass der Teilnehmer noch aktiv ist und zu bleiben wünscht.

Ralf

----------


## Holger

Hallo ruggero1,

eigentlich sollte das Einfügen von Links kein Problem darstellen, da HTML mittlerweile aktiviert ist. Wenn Sie nur die Adresse schon in der Zwischenablage haben, können Sie einen Link durch Anklicken dieser Schaltfläche  im Editor explizit erstellen. Warum das Kopieren bei Ihnen nicht funktioniert hat, kann ich aus der Ferne leider nicht sagen...

vgh

----------

